# white spot on yellow tail acei..



## memejan2012 (Apr 12, 2012)

/Users/macowner/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2012/Jun 29, 2012_9/MOV01288.MPG
please check this out, sorry for video quality...don't know if she/he is sick or if being picked on?? Never had any fish ill, so this is new to me..no other fish has this.. notice alot of "swishing??"
I can't see video when I preview this...what am I doing wrong??


----------



## memejan2012 (Apr 12, 2012)

sorry can't get this video to show it...I have photobucket..and how to transfer from a macpro to this forum..


----------



## memejan2012 (Apr 12, 2012)

I think I got the image on here..again sorry its so bad.
as far as param, everything is fine, ammo 0,nitrite, 0, nitrate 0.5ppm. aceis have been in tank for 2-months..other fish are obviously yellow lab (4) and rustys (4)..no other cichs have this spot, don't know if its a bite or something like an illness??
help please... :?


----------



## memejan2012 (Apr 12, 2012)

http://s1078.photobucket.com/albums/w496/susieqd521/


----------



## memejan2012 (Apr 12, 2012)

Really? No one?? I started treatment for ich, and possible fungal...
Note to Moderator or Admin... please remove THIS Thread. Thank you.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

PM sent.


----------

